# Help with VSS cutout



## 100% Euro (Jul 29, 2008)

I just picked up a 91 Gti VR6 obd1, It has the 120mph speedo with cruise control and it will cut out in 4th and 5th gear. I know the VSS is not hooked up because I see it behind the fuse block just hanging. But I do not have a W relay to plug it into. I know its supposed to go to W/01 but what do I do if I dont have the relay? What do I need to wire in the relay. Will someone please break this down to me barney style?


----------



## 100% Euro (Jul 29, 2008)

Will this work with a VR6? This is from an the aba forum

Vehicle Speed Sensor
5) MK3 speed sensor can be used in MK2 transmission

a) If not using MK3 VSS ** stock speedometer cable from 
MK2 used 
b) Use an MK2 gauge cluster with MFA functions, there will 
be a small plug on the speedometer side in the rear of 
the cluster (usually black). 
c) Run a wire from the center pin of that plug to the ECU 
wiring T68 pin #65 blue w/ white strip

*** This will remove the engine speed limiter, without 
doing this the engine will be limited in all of the 
gears to 5500 rpms because it will be looking for the
signal from the VSS which does not exist.***


----------



## 100% Euro (Jul 29, 2008)

Surely someone knows the answer to this.


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

you dont need a relay just take the vss wire and stick it in w1 brake the safety clip and it should slide right in and if you have a wire in there already just tap into it. Make sure the plug is plugged in on the tranny.


----------



## 100% Euro (Jul 29, 2008)

I dont have a W1 though its just empty. mabye im not making sence basically I have nothing there just and empty hole. And what plug are you refering to to be plugged into the trans? There is no VSS on the trans its in the cluster in my application.


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok so what you do is brake off the safety clip off and slide onto pin w1. And look on top of the tranny there be a sensor on top of it. Also your mk2 clock has nothing to do with the vss for a vr.


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

what he is saying is he has a vr swp with mk2 cluster and a g60 cable for the spedo. now what he wants to do is send speed signal to the ecu to eliminate the cutout in the higher gears. from my understanding you need a resistor and tap into the same pin in the fuse box for a spoiler control module in a g60 corrado then you can use that signal and send it to your ecu. check out a2resource.com it will help you find the pin i speak of.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Go to the junk yard and find a mk3 and get the W1 plug from that. Its green, and it will have few different wires in it. The wire you want for the VSS is the blue and white one so ignore all the others.


----------



## 100% Euro (Jul 29, 2008)

vwmaniac16vr6 said:


> what he is saying is he has a vr swp with mk2 cluster and a g60 cable for the spedo. now what he wants to do is send speed signal to the ecu to eliminate the cutout in the higher gears. from my understanding you need a resistor and tap into the same pin in the fuse box for a spoiler control module in a g60 corrado then you can use that signal and send it to your ecu. check out a2resource.com it will help you find the pin i speak of.


Thank you I will look into this asap


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

Is this what you have


----------



## 100% Euro (Jul 29, 2008)

brian500 said:


> Is this what you have


yes it is


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

You see where the blue goes into the sensor test those pins thats on it.


----------



## zaskar (Jan 17, 2000)

before getting into test... you need to properly plug it. it's simple as hell. the 3 wire vss, there is already a a wire into your cluster harness that send the signal to the fuse box, no need to solder any wire there. 

Fisrt, are you sure you understand well where is the W-1 pin? Once the answer is yes... continue.

take the blue/white SINGLE connector behind your fuse box, and fix it on the w-1 pin, you can (like someone else said) go to the scrap yard and take the whole green connector, and just weld the blue/white wire with the one going out the the W-1 (green connector)

OR 

take a small terminal at your local electronic shop should cost MAX 25cents, and plug this into w-1... 

This will solve your problem. Dont listen to people who weld wires directly on the vss on the cluster...


----------



## 100% Euro (Jul 29, 2008)

zaskar said:


> before getting into test... you need to properly plug it. it's simple as hell. the 3 wire vss, there is already a a wire into your cluster harness that send the signal to the fuse box, no need to solder any wire there.
> 
> Fisrt, are you sure you understand well where is the W-1 pin? Once the answer is yes... continue.
> 
> ...


I have already spliced the blue VSS wire into the W1 location. Yes I understand where it is this has still not solved my issue unfortunately.


----------

